# Best tyre dressing for a 'wet look'



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

As title states really...

Cheers


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Meguiar's Hot Shine or whatever it is called from Halfords. A really under-rated product in my opinion.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Im actually using that at present, forgot to mention in the thread D'oh!

Found it to give excellent results, just wondering how it compared to any others as it's the only one I've used.

Something a bit more durable would be handy..


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Chemical Guys - New Look Trim Gel.
Seems to last for months.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino z16


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Blackfire's Tyre something is my current dressing and in actual fact I find it very glossy. Zaino Z16 after a second coat will also be glossy. All much or a muchness really.

Quite a few Autosmart fans on here and I'm sure they will have a good product.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Megs Endurance Gel always seems to leave a wet, shiny finish...pity it doesn't last long.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Blackfir Long Lasting Tyre Gel. I purchased mine from PB - it's very glossy with two coats. Like most it's best if you don't drive the car for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## Forge_T (May 21, 2009)

Hi, I use valet pro high gloss tyre dressing, a couple of coats would be good and i find it durable if you apply it on cleaned, dry tyres.
Also i read that finishkare topcote tyre dressing after a few coats is good too. not tried that yet though i have some.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive been using both the megs hot tyre shine and endurance gel and find good results. However after applying the endurance gel, as sparingly as possible i may add i find a lot of cast off round arches and wings after car is driven. Anyone else find this;

how do you prevent this or is their other products which do not do this.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super G said:


> Ive been using both the megs hot tyre shine and endurance gel and find good results. However after applying the endurance gel, as sparingly as possible i may add i find a lot of cast off round arches and wings after car is driven. Anyone else find this;
> 
> how do you prevent this or is their other products which do not do this.


Yep I found the 'fling' a problem with Endurance too. Buffing any excess off with a cloth after application helps but doesn't eliminate it completely.

I think it's a good product if you have a car which you take to shows etc, but for a general day2day car there are better products out there IMO.


----------

